# Mars Rover



## snickerd3 (Feb 22, 2021)

Images from the Mars Perseverance Rover 

Be ready to lose track of time.


----------



## Supe (Feb 22, 2021)

So sick of dealing with people here on Earth, looking forward to these plots becoming available on Zillow.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 22, 2021)

They have uploaded over 2000 new pictures since 3PM central!!! OMG geeking out here.


----------



## Exengineer (Feb 22, 2021)

The Perseverance Rover will certainly have any images censored if they tend to show evidence of past civilizations or any artifacts that prove intelligent life was or is present. However they would probably show a Subway shop if it appears simply because you cannot go anywhere without seeing Subway. There are Subway shops in places where McDonald's, Starbucks and Wal-Mart do not exist.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 23, 2021)

The first ever audio recording from Mars hit the webs yesterday:
What does Mars sound like? Here's the first recording in human history


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2021)

Sounds an awful lot like servo motors.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 23, 2021)

Supe said:


> Sounds an awful lot like servo motors.


...and sound stage lights .
JK, they go on to say later in the video that the background whir is the sound of the rover.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 23, 2021)

Cool!!

Glad the background noise wasn't like this:


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Dleg (Feb 24, 2021)

And everyone has seen this already, right??? This is possibly the most amazing thing I have seen yet. Actual video from landing on another planet.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 24, 2021)

^This is pretty slick.
Also, here's the first video Perseverance took after it landed. If you look carefully between Dleg's video post and this one you can spot the same rocks in the landscapes.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 25, 2021)

Dleg said:


> And everyone has seen this already, right??? This is possibly the most amazing thing I have seen yet. Actual video from landing on another planet.



I know!!!! Mr snick doesn't understand why I got so excited when they released that video and the first huge chunk of pictures. Who didn't want to explore space as a kid...


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Feb 25, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> I know!!!! Mr snick doesn't understand why I got so excited when they released that video and the first huge chunk of pictures. Who didn't want to explore space as a kid...


Guilty as charged, There was a really good special on last week (National Geographic Or Smithsonian channel) about how it was bulit, How clean and sterile they had to keep the assembly areas, created problems withe the soil sampling tubes they want to use


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Feb 25, 2021)

While we are visiting Mars, somebody may be visiting Earth:









FBI aware of American Airlines pilot alleged UFO sighting


The FBI is aware of a report from an American Airlines pilot who said he witnessed a UFO while flying over New Mexico on Sunday, the agency announced.




www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 25, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> I know!!!! Mr snick doesn't understand why I got so excited when they released that video and the first huge chunk of pictures. Who didn't want to explore space as a kid...


Meh...kinda looks like Afghanistan.


----------

